# Orijen or Raw



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey all. I've got a 4 year old king charles spaniel. He is currently on orijen dog food. Orijen is the ONLY kibble he will eat. When I say only, I mean only. I've tried many other brands but he is reluctant to eat them. So anyways, I was thinking about putting him on a raw diet. But if he is eating orijen, I don't know if I should or not. I'd like to hear some feedback before I dive in.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Its up to you. Do you have the time and dedication raw takes? Raw is species appropriate, and is full of benefits that don't come from kibble. But, even on raw doesn't mean a picky eater is going to eat better. Some are just picky, and with raw you would have to be sure he is eating what he needs. It takes some learning on your part as well.

But again, if eating Orijen well, it may be wise to stick with it. 

You could always give a little raw snack each day between meals if you want, and sort of see how he does with that and decide from there if you want to go raw.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that's a real loaded question....

i will never say that feeding raw is easier than kibble......

for me, i feed raw because of the benefits and i have two, count 'em, two picky eaters......

they never need to go to the vet. never need teeth cleanings........don't have lumps and bumps and are disgustingly healthy LOL

for me, their glowing health makes it worth it to me.......


that's something you'll have to decide.....


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

I'd like to also say that if I did raw, it would be through a prepared raw company, either Reel Raw (reelraw.com) or Darwin's Raw food (darwinspet.com). But like I said, I was just wondering, because orijen has such great ingredients and my dog seems to like it, is it even worth going to raw.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I feed prey model raw, not commercial, but I will say(and this is just my opinion) that I feel like commercial "raw" isn't real raw. Its still commercial which means there is some heat processing to kill bacteria etc(which isn't needed).There are several popular brands who use a specific high heat process, but right off I can't remember which ones. I would also venture to say that is possibly a little better than kibble so it may be worth you trying. Just do look for ones that have meat protein, bone and organ included with as little "extras" as possible. Meaning fillers, grains, veggies and other processing stuff. I hope someone with more experience in commercial raw will be able to give you more advice.


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

naturalfeddogs said:


> I feed prey model raw, not commercial, but I will say(and this is just my opinion) that I feel like commercial "raw" isn't real raw. Its still commercial which means there is some heat processing to kill bacteria etc(which isn't needed).There are several popular brands who use a specific high heat process, but right off I can't remember which ones. I would also venture to say that is possibly a little better than kibble so it may be worth you trying. Just do look for ones that have meat protein, bone and organ included with as little "extras" as possible. Meaning fillers, grains, veggies and other processing stuff. I hope someone with more experience in commercial raw will be able to give you more advice.


Reelraw.com it is then, if I decide to put him on raw.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

tonkasdad said:


> I'd like to also say that if I did raw, it would be through a prepared raw company, either Reel Raw (reelraw.com) or Darwin's Raw food (darwinspet.com). But like I said, I was just wondering, because orijen has such great ingredients and my dog seems to like it, is it even worth going to raw.


reel raw is a great company and i would definitely feed their food......

but the ingredients in orijen are not what your dogs need and darwin's recently changed their formula.....also they pasteurise and a dog's gut does not do well on pasteurised food.


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

magicre said:


> reel raw is a great company and i would definitely feed their food......
> 
> but the ingredients in orijen are not what your dogs need and darwin's recently changed their formula.....also they pasteurise and a dog's gut does not do well on pasteurised food.


thanks for your input. Im just confused because there are prey model raw, and barf diet, so i didn't know where to start.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Its really just deciding which style you want to feed, that you feel is best and go with that one, if that makes sense.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

tonkasdad said:


> I'd like to also say that if I did raw, it would be through a prepared raw company, either Reel Raw (reelraw.com) or Darwin's Raw food (darwinspet.com). But like I said, I was just wondering, because orijen has such great ingredients and my dog seems to like it, is it even worth going to raw.


I remember you; been awhile I think!

I wanted to comment on the two companies you mentioned and their foods: Darwins includes produce while Reel Raw has none. Darwins is ground into "bricks' (I cant recall what they call them) and Reel Raw has grinds and whole meats.

Why are you limiting yourself to those two? Hare Today and Raw Feeding miami are both great. I used to order from Reel Raw, they're in ME & I'm in NH butI did comparisons once, between RR & Hare, ordering the same proteins in the same amounts. With paying for shipping, Hare was $10 more. That was with ordering the ten pound bags from RR which I find a pain to package up. Also, when you order, you dont know when it will be delivered. I once waited close to three weeks. I'm not trying to. Steer you away from them but wanted to alert you on some things. Hare has rewards which is awesome. Any money I can save is welcome!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Where are you from? If you're from Indiana or thereabouts, I think My Pet Carnivore has the absolute highest quality raw I've ever fed. We used to live down the street from their storage lockers. They use UPS to ship and it costs a fortune but if you are in their delivery area and decide to go raw I would sure try them.


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

InkedMarie said:


> tonkasdad said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to also say that if I did raw, it would be through a prepared raw company, either Reel Raw (reelraw.com) or Darwin's Raw food (darwinspet.com). But like I said, I was just wondering, because orijen has such great ingredients and my dog seems to like it, is it even worth going to raw.
> ...


What I like about reel raw is they have the pre-measured service. They do everything for you. They pre package the portions for your dog and you just feed. Plus its free shipping. Also, with Darwins, its pre measured and you just thaw and feed. Also, I'm a lil nervous about bones. My dog doesn't really chew his food, he's kind of a gulper.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

tonkasdad said:


> thanks for your input. Im just confused because there are prey model raw, and barf diet, so i didn't know where to start.


i think it depends on what you believe.

anatomically and physiologically, dogs are carnivores.

that they can adapt themselves to eat anything, well, that's kind of true of all mammals....after all, we don't need sugar and consume tons of it....'course, then we wonder why
we get diabetes and other organ issues, but that's a discussion for another forum....

if you believe that dogs are omnivores because others are ignoring teeth, mouth, jaw, intestinal, stomach , etc structure, then you take veggies and puree them and feed a few tablespoons each meal.

in truth, sugar is a bad thing for dogs........i avoid it ......my dogs get protein/fat/bone/ and a wee bit of organ....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

tonkasdad said:


> What I like about reel raw is they have the pre-measured service. They do everything for you. They pre package the portions for your dog and you just feed. Plus its free shipping. Also, with Darwins, its pre measured and you just thaw and feed. Also, I'm a lil nervous about bones. My dog doesn't really chew his food, he's kind of a gulper.


a friend of mine tried the pre order.......and it wasn't right, since each dog eats different amounts, depending on the need.

if your dog is a gulper, you're doing him no favours feeding grinds.....

that get stuck in between the dog's teeth and cause gum and dental problems. might as well keep the dog on kibble then.....

if you're looking for easy, raw feeding is not easy. it's simple once you get the hang of it and it's way better for your dog....but easy it is not......and it takes time.

i think...maybe think long and hard about what you want to do..and then go from there. better to feed a good kibble than a bad raw diet.


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

magicre said:


> a friend of mine tried the pre order.......and it wasn't right, since each dog eats different amounts, depending on the need.
> 
> if your dog is a gulper, you're doing him no favours feeding grinds.....
> 
> ...


Which one did they try, reelraw or darwins? Here's the thing, I have rheumatoid arthritis, so I wan't something manageable for me as well as healthy for my dog. If I can feed my dog a raw diet with a service, I'd prefer that. I've looked online and there are many places for a balanced raw food.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

tonkasdad said:


> Which one did they try, reelraw or darwins? Here's the thing, I have rheumatoid arthritis, so I wan't something manageable for me as well as healthy for my dog. If I can feed my dog a raw diet with a service, I'd prefer that. I've looked online and there are many places for a balanced raw food.


i get that, and i understand preferring a service....

i think the first few months with reelraw would be a little challenging in that you'll either have leftover or not enough.

easy enough to keep hamburger and chicken in the house if you do come up short

i'd go with reel raw.........and tell them what your dog's activity is........if they send too much, that means leftovers.....if not enough, you call them. make sure you talk to them about raw meaty bones for teeth cleaning.

i would not use darwin simply because their formula was changed a few years ago and they employ high pressure pasteurisation.......not so good for dog guts.


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

magicre said:


> tonkasdad said:
> 
> 
> > Which one did they try, reelraw or darwins? Here's the thing, I have rheumatoid arthritis, so I wan't something manageable for me as well as healthy for my dog. If I can feed my dog a raw diet with a service, I'd prefer that. I've looked online and there are many places for a balanced raw food.
> ...


Ok thanks so much for your help and input!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

In a pinch, you can feed hamburger meat with bone meal sprinkled on it. I do it for a couple of days when I have work deadlines because it's much faster than putting together a real meal, or when I have a dog that's not feeling good and I don't have any grounds/w bones.


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

magicre said:


> tonkasdad said:
> 
> 
> > Which one did they try, reelraw or darwins? Here's the thing, I have rheumatoid arthritis, so I wan't something manageable for me as well as healthy for my dog. If I can feed my dog a raw diet with a service, I'd prefer that. I've looked online and there are many places for a balanced raw food.
> ...


So how do I know if I have leftovers or not, I mean my dog would eat the whole thing even if it's a lot.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

tonkasdad said:


> Which one did they try, reelraw or darwins? Here's the thing, I have rheumatoid arthritis, so I wan't something manageable for me as well as healthy for my dog. If I can feed my dog a raw diet with a service, I'd prefer that. I've looked online and there are many places for a balanced raw food.


I'm just pointing out that scooping grinds from a chub (Hare Today) is pretty darn easy no matter what condition your hand is in.

If you want to feed prey model raw then Darwins is out. 
I dont want premeasured....what happens if you're feeding too little and need more? If you're feeding too much then you have leftovers. This is why I love Hare Today (just ordered 110lbs yesterday in fact)....use what you need.


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

Has anyone tried Raw Feeding Miami? Are they any good?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I have not yet, but I plan on it. I have heard really good things about them


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

naturalfeddogs said:


> I have not yet, but I plan on it. I have heard really good things about them


I may try them. They suggested I go with the pre made grinds at first then work up to whole prey once I get the hang of things.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

They still won't have the hang of eating whole bones with grinds. That tends to be the biggest learning part of raw for a lot of dogs.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

tonkasdad said:


> I may try them. They suggested I go with the pre made grinds at first then work up to whole prey once I get the hang of things.


 I tend to disagree with this. The way to get the hang of prey model raw is to feed prey model raw. Feeding grinds is like feeding kibble. You scoop it out of a bag and put it in a bowl. There's nothing there that gives you the hang of feeding PMR.


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

It comes with raw meaty bones as well. She said I could change it if I wanted to too the whole prey. But I figured I would start out on that since I'm starting him on raw.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Ive seen their starter packs, and they are grinds with bone I think, but ground bone. That's not the same as raw meaty bones. Unless there are some sort of starter packs with whole chunks of meat and bone that I havent seen, Otherwise ground isn't the same.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok, I just looked back at RFM, and they do have two starter packs, one is grinds and the other has some quarters and backs. The backs are fine if you have cannon butt issues, but I haven't ever fed them as a meal. IMO, for starting you could get all the same stuff they are showing cheaper by buying local instead. Then as you move on to other proteins place an order with them. That way you can get other stuff that is harder to find locally in stores. That's JMO, since that's pretty much going to be my reason for ordering when I do. I can't get the same stuff I used to, and I need to get more variety.


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Ok, I just looked back at RFM, and they do have two starter packs, one is grinds and the other has some quarters and backs. The backs are fine if you have cannon butt issues, but I haven't ever fed them as a meal. IMO, for starting you could get all the same stuff they are showing cheaper by buying local instead. Then as you move on to other proteins place an order with them. That way you can get other stuff that is harder to find locally in stores. That's JMO, since that's pretty much going to be my reason for ordering when I do. I can't get the same stuff I used to, and I need to get more variety.


Im not sure if its a starter pack but they had an option where they build an order for you. So I just entered my dogs weight and activity level and based on that they gave me the order. And it comes with venison bones.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Thats not the one I saw, the one I looked at had chicken and it said a starter pack. Chicken is the protein that should be started with, venison is very rich.


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Thats not the one I saw, the one I looked at had chicken and it said a starter pack. Chicken is the protein that should be started with, venison is very rich.


This was my order, i didn't place it yet.......


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Im not able to read those, they are real small and blurry.


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Im not able to read those, they are real small and blurry.


oh ok...well its chicken and fish grind, Chicken & Green Tripe, Chicken Grinds, Duck Grinds, Lamb Grinds, Pork Grinds, Turkey Grinds, and Venison Raw Meaty Bones


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

All that's fine, but I wouldn't get all that right off the bat. Just simply start with chicken quarters for the week or so. Then move on to turkey and do the same, THEN go with richer red meats like pork, venison etc... Honestly, all the grinds aren't necessary. Just look at chicken and turkey for now. Its easy to move too fast and cause digestive issues.

I'm considering some grinds myself, but only for one of mine. She's super old, and even though her teeth are just fine, she doesn't have the jaw strength anymore for anything other than chicken quarters, and even then sometimes she struggles. So, for that reason I think bone included grinds are fine. Otherwise, they aren't ideal.


----------



## tonkasdad (Apr 15, 2013)

naturalfeddogs said:


> All that's fine, but I wouldn't get all that right off the bat. Just simply start with chicken quarters for the week or so. Then move on to turkey and do the same, THEN go with richer red meats like pork, venison etc... Honestly, all the grinds aren't necessary. Just look at chicken and turkey for now. Its easy to move too fast and cause digestive issues.
> 
> I'm considering some grinds myself, but only for one of mine. She's super old, and even though her teeth are just fine, she doesn't have the jaw strength anymore for anything other than chicken quarters, and even then sometimes she struggles. So, for that reason I think bone included grinds are fine. Otherwise, they aren't ideal.


Honestly I think I'm gonna do reel raw. For some reason i like them better


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't know why you couldn't find some chicken necks or wings or perhaps some smaller legs to feed between the mixes so your dog can learn how to chew bones. I can allot of times find real good prices then I just put them in zip lock bags in the amounts you need. I do however thaw and refreeze things all the time. Putting a neck or wing into a bowl is very easy to do. Then it will cut a bit of your cost down.

I have to admit I feed to much ground meat but it's because I can get that for free. I have been having them save whats left in the burger machine at work at the meat plant because they were just throwing it away. Now i just couldn't stand for that.

Also Jenny I think you should move this thread to the raw section so as not to rock the boat.


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

I had my dog on Orijen and we then switched to PMR and she does so much better on PMR!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Herzo said:


> I don't know why you couldn't find some chicken necks or wings or perhaps some smaller legs to feed between the mixes so your dog can learn how to chew bones. I can allot of times find real good prices then I just put them in zip lock bags in the amounts you need. I do however thaw and refreeze things all the time. Putting a neck or wing into a bowl is very easy to do. Then it will cut a bit of your cost down.
> 
> I have to admit I feed to much ground meat but it's because I can get that for free. I have been having them save whats left in the burger machine at work at the meat plant because they were just throwing it away. Now i just couldn't stand for that.
> 
> Also Jenny I think you should move this thread to the raw section so as not to rock the boat.


I think it has moved itself over to raw, since he went with raw, but I will keep an eye on it. I don't want anything getting out of hand.


----------

